# Rubino Pro Tires - Average Mileage =???



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I love my Vittoria Rubino Pro tires. Does anyone know what kind of tread life mileage I should expect to get? 

I realize that "averages" vary, but I would like to know what other riders are getting. I hate flats and am willing to change them out a little early to avoid a flat.

My daily commuting miles are on well maintained blacktop and asphalt bike lanes in Southern CA. Dry roads 99% of the time. Average 45 miles per day. Seldom above 75 degrees.

Thanks,

bikerneil


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

Ive been using them exclusively , I can get as much as 4000 km on the front and about 3000 km on the back. I don't wait until the threads are showing however, I change them once the become fairly squared in their profile. I haven't had a flat with one yet and we do have a fair amount of debris up here in Canuckistan in the spring.


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Wear like iron!*

I am on my first set and have put 2000 miles on them without a flat this year. The rear is only slightly squaring off....

My prior favorite was the Michelin Carbons but I have been pretty impressed with the Rubino Pros! Also happy with the $$$. ProBikeKit had them for $22 when I purchased them...


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

I have put over 4000mi on a front RP, but somewhat less on rear of course. I'll still use 'em with some squaring of the tread, but change at first hint of wear down to casing. That experience is on typical Midwest chip-n-seal roads in all weather, so on nicer roads you might do better. Last one I replaced had over 3000mi on it but suffered a nasty cut (but no flat) on a sharp piece of metal road debris. BTW- I ride @165-170#.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

yep, i'd say 4000 kms front and 3000 rear is about right for me... i did run my last set to the thread on the rear... that was about 3500-4000...

great tire... i'm going to try the diamante next...


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

Ditto on the mileage, rear 2000 mi, front ?. I switched to Open Corsa evo-cx
and my god, the corsas wear out way faster! Sweet ride though. Must be the
290 TPI.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Front tire wear?*



Export A said:


> Ive been using them exclusively , I can get as much as 4000 km on the front and about 3000 km on the back. I don't wait until the threads are showing however, I change them once the become fairly squared in their profile. I haven't had a flat with one yet and we do have a fair amount of debris up here in Canuckistan in the spring.


How much front braking are you doing? Unless it's huge, I have a VERY hard time seeing how you could wear out a front tire in 4K miles. I have weighed front tires when new and after 6K miles, and found essentially zero weight loss.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

very little actually.Its all the crud that is left on the roads from the winter that causes the most wear, plus there is a lot of chip seal on our highways as well.


----------

